# Milled some spalted maple today



## sprucegum (Aug 9, 2017)

My son had some logs lying around that came with his house when he bought it so we decided to mill some of the better ones. Not everything was as good as this one but most of it had some redeeming features. This one sawed out around 50 board feet of super nice spalt as well as a few so-so boards.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 9, 2017)

Ever so nice!!! Keeping or selling? Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2017)

Good grief! That's about the nicest cant of spalted maple that I've ever seen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 9, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Ever so nice!!! Keeping or selling? Chuck


I may be able to steal a piece for myself but it belongs to one of my boys. He purchased his house about 2.5 years ago and the former owner left quite a bit of log length firewood, he has worked some of it up into stove wood and burned it. The logs we are sawing are some of the larger ones that he set aside. Quite a mix of stuff birch, ash, and maple mostly. Some of it is pretty challenging to mill some is pretty big and anything but strait and smooth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 9, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow that is some nice spalt! Not sure if I've seen it before through such a big piece like that


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 10, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> Wow that is some nice spalt! Not sure if I've seen it before through such a big piece like that


One of the nicest ones I have ever sawed. 8' long and concentrated spalt the entire length on 3 faces. It did not extend all the way to the center of the log but by sawing off the 3 faces we got a good amount of really nice 4/4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gvwp (Aug 11, 2017)

VERY nice piece of spalted Maple there. Nice and uniform.


----------



## TimR (Aug 11, 2017)

Hate it...just hate it....cuz I've got all sorts of wood (mostly sourwood and oak) just sitting around various parts of our place just begging for me to get a mill...even if an Alaskan. That's some outstanding black line spalt!!


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 11, 2017)

TimR said:


> Hate it...just hate it....cuz I've got all sorts of wood (mostly sourwood and oak) just sitting around various parts of our place just begging for me to get a mill...even if an Alaskan. That's some outstanding black line spalt!!


Never regretted buying mine in fact I don't know how I would get by without it. I have all of the wood I can use and when I get something I don't need or want a craigs list ad usually takes care of it. If I was a little younger I would buy a automated setup and mill fulltime. Between sawing salvage wood from my own land and doing custom I know I would be more than busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 11, 2017)

TimR said:


> Hate it...just hate it....cuz I've got all sorts of wood (mostly sourwood and oak) just sitting around various parts of our place just begging for me to get a mill...even if an Alaskan. That's some outstanding black line spalt!!


My brother in law lives in Blairsville Ga. And he has a little mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 11, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> My brother in law lives in Blairsville Ga. And he has a little mill.


Cool...send me his info, I"ll look him up if he's ok with that. That's even better than buying a mill!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 12, 2017)

TimR said:


> Cool...send me his info, I"ll look him up if he's ok with that. That's even better than buying a mill!


I will send a pm with his phone number.


----------

